# Downgraded, Cant find windows 8 OEM key!



## Mithost (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi guys. I have a bit of a problem regarding Windows 8. I got a laptop recently that came with windows 8 on it. At the time I didn't have the patience for windows 8 (It was my first laptop, and pretty much the first computer I solely owned), so I downgraded to windows 7. This worked out all fine and dandy except for accidentally removing the recovery partitions from the hard drive. Now that I am settled down, I would like to add windows 8 to my multiboot system. I am currently booting Ubuntu 12.04 and Windows 7.

The main problem I am having is the Product Key. There is no OEM sticker with the CD key on it, so I am unable to install Windows 8. From what I have read, they started putting the keys into the motherboards so Windows 8 will automatically find it, but the Windows 8 installation program asks me for a Product key anyways, so I am stuck.

I have attempted to use a few programs that claim to locate the key, but most only pick up my windows 7 key, as that is the operating system I am currently using. One program called Recover Keys was able to locate a Windows 8 MSDN key and product ID + user name (Noted as "Windows MSDN 8.0), but the program only shows the first little bit of the key because it's a demo. This means the key was not deleted when I downgraded, but I cannot access the full key because the program wants me to pay for it. The program says it searches more than just what is on the operating system, so I guess it checks the bios. I tried the program on my windows 7 desktop to see if it was bluffing with the Windows 8 stuff, and it was not. It only showed the windows 7 key.

Here is my request. Is there a way to locate this key without paying for a program like recover keys? If not, is there a way to make it so the windows 8 installation program will locate my key?

My computer brand is Lenovo btw.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't understand. If you are trying to install Windows 8 you must have purchased it, right? And it should have come with a Product Key.

By the way, after I did a similar thing (with a Lenovo) I installed a genuine Windows 8 Pro and was surprised that it did not ask me for the Product Key. Instead (I found out later about the embedded key) it installed Windows 8 using that original key. I then had to "add features" and give my Windows 8 Pro key to get it upgraded to what I wanted.


----------



## Mithost (Dec 23, 2010)

I am trying to install windows 8 using the product key that came with my laptop (the one that is hard-coded onto the motherboard). I cannot get it to stop asking me for the product key when I run the windows 8 installer from windows 7.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> when I run the windows 8 installer from windows 7.


That may be the problem--you probably have an "upgrade" (discounted price) version and it thinks that you are trying to upgrade from Windows 7. Why not just use the Product Key that you got with the Windows 8?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Mithost ,

Have a read at http://library.techguy.org/wiki/WINDOWS_8_and_UEFI


----------



## Mithost (Dec 23, 2010)

Let me explain this again.

-Windows 8 was preinstalled on this computer, so I downgraded to windows 7. The recovery partitions were deleted during the downgrade.
-Windows 7 x64 is legally on this computer using a key I have had for a while before I purchased the laptop.
-I now want to install Windows 8 alongside Windows 7 via multi-boot.
-I was unable to get the Windows 8.iso because I did not have a product key from the laptop's OEM sticker (the product keys are now hardcoded onto motherboards instead of on a sticker).
-From what I read, Windows 8 will automatically find the product key if it's on the motherboard.
-Using the Windows8-setup.exe, I was unable to continue because the installer did not automatically find any product key on the motherboard.
-I was able to locate the Windows 8 key via a program called "Recover Keys", but it didn't show the entire key because it was a demo of the full product.
-I posted this thread to ask how to get the full key from my motherboard, or how to make the installer find the key like it is supposed to.

After this, I continued my research. I was thinking that maybe windows 8 would only activate using the OEM key if it was already installed, so I thought of using a "default" key that will just get me through the installer (without actually activating it). Turns out that these do exist and I found one that got me through the product key step. However, after saying "just a little bit longer", it says it cannot connect to the internet right now.

So my main problem now is that I cannot get the .iso in order to try to kick in the auto-activation. The installer won't connect to the internet so I cannot download it, and I cannot find it elsewhere for a reliable source.

I found the "default key" from this site. http://www.ghacks.net/2012/11/10/how-to-re-download-the-windows-8-iso/


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you use a genuine "full" (not "upgrade") version of Windows 8, boot to the installation DVD or USB flash drive, and install "custom" I think that the embedded Product Key will be used automatically. Maybe you could borrow from somebody.

Microsoft has improved their copy write protection, I think, to the extent that trying to use a downloaded "upgrade" version is not going to work, or at least it is going to be very difficult to find a (shady) procedure to get around their safeguards.

The documentation with my Lenovo says that if I order a replacement hard drive I should also order some kind of "Recovery" DVD(s) that, apparently, will fix up the new drive like the original was at the beginning. I don't know how much this would cost, but you might want to see if you could order one without a hard drive and whether the cost would be reasonable.


----------



## Mithost (Dec 23, 2010)

My friend has offered to burn me his windows 8.iso onto a dvd. I guess that is the only way to get the iso is from someone who already has the iso.

I heard about those CDs, but I'm a lil uneasy about putting money into something I would probably find with enough google searching. I'll mark this as solved if the DVD works out well. It still bugs me that the only thing stopping me right now is that the installer cant connect to the internet.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am sure I have missed something, but there are two points that are puzzling me.
1.On that Lenova - whatever model it is, it came with full instructions for creating the windows 8 recovery media, in case the partition on the hard drive should fail for some reason.

It explained that the recovery media could NOT be created on DVD and required a flash pen.

2. It is a little late and I am not being in any way sarcastic, but however were you planning ever to return to Windows 8 without that recovery media, especially after FORMATTING the complete hard drive.

3. Also you say the installation keeps asking for the product key


> -Using the Windows8-setup.exe, I was unable to continue because the installer did not automatically find any product key on the motherboard


so what are you attempting to use to install Windows 8 now. 
SEEN IT NOW the insert product key on the download link - that will as you say not work with the so called key discovered by Nirsoft and even if it was the correct one it would NOT work in any case on YOUR computer, for THAT download LINK.

4. You have as I see it a choice, Lenova sell the recovery media for your computer for approx. $59 or the currency equivalent. It can be ordered from the Lenova support line.

Do not forget that when you try this Windows 8 ISO from your friend, depending on what it is, if he downloaded it from Microsoft on the offer, then if it was downloaded to a 32 bit computer it is a 32 bit edition, the upgrade download was not dual use for 32 or 64. 
Conversely if he downloaded it on a 64 bit it is 64 bit.
AND I believe if it was the Microsoft offered upgrade it will not work on your computer, with the product key from the firmware.

5. YOU MAY just achieve success with this 
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-US/evalcenter/jj554510.aspx?wt.mc_id=MEC_132_1_4

you need to create a Microsoft account if you have not already got one from the original windows 8 installation on the Lenova, which added more facilities by using a Microsoft account.
It is free.
IF you did not create a Microsoft account on that Lenova then you do NOT have one

This edition does not require a product key and MAY just find the key installed on the UEFI firmware.

EDIT at 0020
See you are online watching the topic now.
I have just downloaded to check it for you, as I wondered if it was still current
I am REASONABLY certain it will work on your computer.
Of course all you will have is 8 and NOT any attendant software that was installed on the Lenova

PLEASE SEE POST 13 Item 3 - I do not NOW recommend this procedure.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

See my edit to my last just added please.


----------



## Mithost (Dec 23, 2010)

Macboatmaster said:


> I am sure I have missed something, but there are two points that are puzzling me.
> 1.On that Lenova - whatever model it is, it came with full instructions for creating the windows 8 recovery media, in case the partition on the hard drive should fail for some reason.
> 
> It explained that the recovery media could NOT be created on DVD and required a flash pen.
> ...


Sorry if anything sounds weird here. I can't understand some of the stuff you are saying due to some grammar issues in your post.

The manual states that to create the recovery media (which CAN be used on a DVD), I need the recovery partitions that were originally on the hard drive. I accidentally got rid of those partitions during my downgrade to windows 7, and I never planned on going back to windows 8 at the time. I just wanted an operating system I could use without figuring out.

I am currently using the Windows8-Setup.exe that they provide on the microsoft website. It is microsoft's suggested way of getting Windows 8. I don't understand exactly what you are saying about the key not working, as it accepts it during the setup.

I don't have the money to purchase the Lenovo CDs, and I have told my friend that I needed the 64 bit version instead of the 32 bit one.

The evaluation copy that you linked to me cannot be activated to be used as a full version, and I cannot download that large of a file unless it's the full operating system. I have a bandwidth limit and throwing 3.3gb of it down the drain for something I will only use until I see my friend on monday is not really possible.

Edit: Yeah, it might be windows 8, but it's the 90 day evaluation copy of enterprise, which cannot be validated with a normal key to be brought up to the full version.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I regret that you do not understand what I am saying

1. There is no need to reproduce my post, it is a waste of your time and effort, unless you wish to highlight something I have said.

2. I can assure you that the recovery media recommended for creation by Lenova on the Windows 8 - in case the hard drive recovery partition became corrupted OR indeed the drive failed CANNOT be created on DVD it is too large - as it is in fact or would have been an image of the computer and as that image was far greater than 4.7GB it cannot be created on DVD

3. YOU are talking about the recovery media to use WITH the recovery partition. I was talking about the sensible precaution of ensuring your system was protected and as I said IT WAS TOO LATE now.

4. The Microsoft Windows 8 setup.exe you refer to which you say ACCEPTS it during setup - will NOT in my humble opinion work on your Lenova - but if you think it will, then give it a try

5. I am well aware it is an evaluation copy - IF you cannot download the ISO then I cannot help further unless you wish to try my suggestion and get someone else to download it for you
The evaluation copy is ONLY an evaluation copy in the lack of a product key
If it detects your product key in your firmware it will NOT then be an evaluation copy.

6. . Finally I regret you found some grammar issues in my post. I am not certain what you had problems understanding.

7. If you wish to seek clarification please ask and I will offer any further advice I can.

EDIT Please see post 13 item 3. I now recommend as posted there.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I have posted separately so that you cannot miss it.

1. LENOVO recommended procedure for creating FULL recovery media - NOT merely the recovery DVD to access the recovery partition when it cannot be used, without the DVD
http://support.lenovo.com/en_US/downloads/detail.page?DocID=HT076024

and although that does not cover the IdeaPad, I have just read the manual for your N581 and that also covers creating the system image - not on DVD but on an external drive.

2. Whichever way you go - good luck with it
Regretfully a lesson learned the hard way.
NEVER make any major changes to a computer, especially a NEW one that has cost serious money without ensuring that you have at LEAST two possible means of recovery - in case things go wrong.

and finally providing you have a system image and the means to reinstall it if the install of 8 does not work, either from my suggestion or from your friends DVD - you do not apparently have a lot to lose.
and in any case if does go bottoms up you can install again using the 7 media.

3. I have just been looking at your other topic on 26 December 2012


> For christmas this year I got a new laptop


and 


> Here is the laptop model if you need it
> http://www.futureshop.ca/en-CA/prod...spx?path=8c37ff24cbd4239f3bb90a22aa56e510en02


In VIEW of the fact that this laptop cost something in the region of $529.95, my strong advice is to bite the bullet, and ask for help, from Lenovo. Maybe there is just a chance that they will view your case with sympathy and send out a recovery DVD for windows 8 - free of charge - or help some other way.

I do not mean to be unkind to you, but if I read it correctly, to have a laptop bought for you, for Christmas and then on the 26 December, apparently just one day after getting it, to format that drive and change to Windows 7



> Worked great, but it had windows 8 on it. I tried to use the OS but it really didn't work for me.


seems a little rushed to me and I would as I said, speak to Lenova, before you MAY just find yourself in a worse mess than you are now.

*Having now discovered that it is only three months old, I wish to withdraw my previous advice, regarding any further attempt by you to remedy the situation, until you have asked at Lenova*

I hope you will understand that my advice is the best I can offer in the circumstances. 
I am certain your best option, if you wish really do wish to return to 8, is to ask for help at Lenovo
BEFORE you try ANY other possible methods of reinstalling 8.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Who is Lenova?

Thing about recovery DVDs that tend to be useless for this, is that they tend to clean-format the HD, create the recovery partition then make the computer factory new. Its not really installing anything. 

Things like this makes Win8/MS a pain to deal with. Legit computer, legit disc... but can't install it the way he needs to.

@Mithost : at this point, wait for your friend... or perhaps live without Win8.... won't kill you.

LOL, I took a video in the store with my kid trying to use a touch-screen Win8 Notebook. He was completely stuck in an APP... no visual clues on what to do to get HOME or go BACK.


----------



## Mithost (Dec 23, 2010)

I understand that it was rushed. It was the first laptop I owned and I wanted to be able to customize it to my liking without having the radical switch in UI and functionality. I've already been told about my hasty move by many people, and I understand that I should have waited a little bit and did more research.

My main concern with what you are saying is that when you entered the thread, the only real issue was "I can't download the .iso because the setup wont connect to the internet correctly". This was averted by getting my friend to lend me a DVD with the iso mounted to it. There was really not much of an issue for me right then and there. I don't want to bring Lenovo into this when it's one of the smallest issues I've ever had with a computer. I just want windows 8 back on my computer in a multi-boot setting, just to screw around and get familiar with. Nothing is really broken (aside from the recovery partitions that are not 100% crucial if there are other ways to recover via DVD or USB) and the computer is working. I would feel like an idiot talking to them about a non-issue that I have gotten this far into, and they might want to do something warranty related and I really don't want to get into that.

Thank you for your contribution, but I believe I am going to continue with my original plan of TRYING the windows 8 iso. I am installing it on an empty 130GB partition, so I don't have much risk of losing anything on my windows 7 partition (which is backed up). If it doesn't work, it doesn't work. It isn't the biggest issue for me to get windows 8 to work. If it does become urgent that I get windows 8, I'll redo any research I need to, then go back at it. If it doesn't work then, I'll contact Lenovo about it. I am not in the position to purchase pretty much anything from Lenovo, and anything I could purchase there could probably be made via the process you linked to.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If the DVD you are borrowing is a full version I believe it _will _work as you hope. If it is an upgrade version it _may _work.

The first sticky thread in this forum is not the best tutorial and far from the most comprehensive, but it will get you started with using Windows 8 as you do Windows 7 and enough information to start exploring the Modern UI if you want to.


----------



## Mithost (Dec 23, 2010)

I'll confirm it with him, but I am pretty sure it is the full version


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Wow... think about it. Microsoft has done a great job of making it SUPER difficult for people to re-install their new OS on the hardware. Should be, grab an ISO - burn it, and re-install. Simple. The Win7 ISO are not a problem to get from Microsoft.

Meanwhile, putting Linux on the computer was a non-issue, eh?


----------



## Mithost (Dec 23, 2010)

Linux was simple. Ubuntu's installer works very well. I really wish microsoft would just give us a straight download link or something, not the "setup" that has been having issues.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Microsoft has done a great job of making it SUPER difficult for people to re-install their new OS on the hardware.


Could you explain that? When you purchase Windows online or on DVD there is seldom any trouble installing or re-installing. When you buy a PC with Windows pre-installed Microsoft requires that the OEM provide a way for the PC purchaser to get Windows running again if there is a problem or if it is just desired to "freshen" it. I don't like the Recovery partition way that OEMs have chosen instead of an installation DVD. But that's not Microsoft's doing. And the methods provided by the OEMs do seem to work; unless of course the owner deliberately or carelessly discards or damages the media provided.

Even when OEMs did supply an installation CD or DVD there were still owners who discarded, lost or damaged them.


----------

